# Free - Hollywood Brass (Gold) Template for Cubase 10 (Expression maps Inc)



## MarcusD (Nov 20, 2018)

Been working on a FREE (until new year) template for Hollywood Brass Gold users, to get them up and running with the product in Cubase 10. Hope you find it useful, took long enough to make!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gLK-v8lVheSLe7ZYKJR73i1rqroRyBd8 (Download)


Zip File Contains.


Cubase 10 Project File
Expression Maps for all KS patches
Track Presets for modular template building


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 20, 2018)

very nice from you. though iam using diamond and logic nowadays 

you could even charge some money if you would also balance the template once you did the other sections in january. I've read quite a lot people asking for something like this at the east west forums


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 20, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> very nice from you. though iam using diamond and logic nowadays
> 
> you could even charge some money if you would also balance the template once you did the other sections in january. I've read quite a lot people asking for something like this at the east west forums



Cheers Marcel. Yeah, I'm hoping to get each section done for Jan then make a template that brings everything together. Shall see how time fairs over the holiday period!


----------

